# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Frog rescue: Last hope for endangered amphibian

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) June 22nd, 2016 06:08 PM: Frog rescue: Last hope for endangered amphibian*

How a shipping container became a last sanctuary for one of the world's most endangered amphibians, the mountain chicken frog.
*Full Article*

----------


## Xavier

Amazing! Thanks for this!

----------

